# A few oddities at a local car show



## ME87 (Oct 20, 2012)

Classic Ford Vs. Chevy line up






Stirling Engine





Stirling Engine Powered Fan





an early dozer





A rolls race V-12 that hand been swapped into a hand built Ford looking contraption






There were also a few hundred classic hot rods, but you can see those any where lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2012)

That is some neat stuff. My grandfather just finished up rebuilding one of the first cement mixers made and it finally runs.


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> That is some neat stuff. My grandfather just finished up rebuilding one of the first cement mixers made and it finally runs.



Wow Chris. Post some pics if U got any.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't but he does, I will see if he can send me some. He is trying to find a museum to give it to. He like me loves tinkering on old motors.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 2, 2015)

Early engineering at its greatest.  Open rockers are a favorite.  Never seen a fan with an engine attached.  Must have been a commercial application in the day.  V-12s, ... what can I say.  Art in motion !
Thanks


----------

